# world at war double XP points



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

this weekend, double xp points and 2 new game types.:thumb:


----------



## macdo (May 31, 2006)

My saturday night is now sorted!!!!!

Cheers for the info!


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet my sunday is sorted


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

do we know the new game types.

i'm at work all weekend so won't have a chance


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mercenary team death match. basically team death match but no partys. and team tactical, small team games it says but not tried it yet.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I better get my butt on line then!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

played headquarters for about 3 hours solid yesterday and got about 9000 points!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Spent some time yesterday jumping on and off [email protected] for an hour at a time and managed to go from level 52 to 65 fairly quickly mainly playing hardcore free for all and a few games of headquaters.

Question is now my two accounts are on 65 do i go around again ?

Then again i may go back to COD4 as im still on my 7th time around on that.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

You go round again and have better perks so the kids were telling me last night.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

im going for the gold weapons on WAW as tried to get the gold top prestige on COD4 and still one symbol away..... hate to think how many ive done to get where i have


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone fancy a game of [email protected] on Xbox tonight?

Gamertag's BespokePainter if you want to kill a n00b...!!

Tried to cash in on the double XP but ended up playing Nacht der Untoten - killing Zombies never gets boring!


----------

